# Starrett 818 Center Punch Fix?



## lbperry (Nov 1, 2017)

*Just Joined - First Post*I have a Starrett 818 Automatic Center Punch that started becoming very erratic about firing. Sometimes I had to press 3-4 times before it would fire.
I got an exploded drawing w/parts list, disassembled the punch, cleaned it up, lubricated it with some light oil, and reassembled it. Started out like it was gonna work fine but quickly returned to its old ways.
From the parts list it appears that either the trip pin or the punch would be the suspect parts but before I just start throwing parts at it, is there anyone out there that is familiar with the problem and can guide my attempt at fixing it?
Could not find anything applicable with a forum Search.
Thanks,


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

welcome. Sorry, I have no fix and I'm assuming the tool is older than the warranty period. First suspect, would be the trip pin. Maybe a note to Starrett would be in order. Always wondered if this thing was worth the money over my 30 year old, $10 General center punch and hammer. Anyway, good luck with fixing it.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

You might try taking it apart and using graphite to lube it so dust doesn't stick to the oil

The down side is about the only place I know to buy graphite is John Deere, they use it to lube the seed in the planters so they feed better,but it is fairly cheap, about $6 per pound, and then you will have spare graphite for a lifetime


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Catpower said:


> You might try taking it apart and using graphite to lube it so dust doesn't stick to the oil
> 
> The down side is about the only place I know to buy graphite is John Deere, they use it to lube the seed in the planters so they feed better,but it is fairly cheap, about $6 per pound, and then you will have spare graphite for a lifetime


If you need graphite, get a tube of graphite lock lube. I use it to keep a 60 year old trailer door lock from sticking. A very little goes a long way and makes a large mess. I think the tube was $4 at the hardware store.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you contact Starrett they might fix it for free. Or maybe not. Worth asking.


----------

